# Fantasy Baseball 2010



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Time for some fantasy baseball again. I invited all managers who were in this last year, we had 11. Hope to get around 12 this year. PM me if your interested and want to be in the league. Looking for serious Fantasy Baseball Managers

Scoring & Settings
Setting Value 
League ID#: 441667 
League Name: Nodak Outdoors 
Password: 
Custom League URL: http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com ... alinablows 
Season Type: Full 
Draft Type: Live Standard Draft 
Draft Time: Sun Mar 28 7:00pm CDT [ Add to My Calendar ] 
Max Teams: 15 
Scoring Type: Rotisserie 
Player Universe: All baseball 
New Players Become Available: As soon as Yahoo! adds them 
Max Moves: No maximum 
Max Trades: No maximum 
Trade Reject Time: 2 
Trade End Date: August 15, 2010 
Waiver Time: 2 days 
Waiver Type: Continual rolling list 
Can't Cut List Provider: Yahoo! Sports 
Trade Review: Commissioner 
Post Draft Players: Follow Waiver Rules 
Max Games Played: No maximum 
Max Innings Pitched: 1200 
Weekly Deadline: Daily - Tomorrow 
Start Scoring on: Monday, Mar 29 
Roster Positions: C, 1B, 2B, 3B, SS, CI, MI, OF, OF, OF, OF, Util, SP, SP, RP, RP, P, P, P, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, DL, DL 
Batters Stat Categories: Runs (R), Home Runs (HR), Runs Batted In (RBI), Stolen Bases (SB), Batting Average (AVG) 
Pitchers Stat Categories: Wins (W), Saves (SV), Strikeouts (K), Earned Run Average (ERA), (Walks + Hits)/ Innings Pitched (WHIP)


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

would be nice to get a couple more, live draft sunday the 28th in the evening..........good group of regulars are part of this league....... PM me for the info

How about Nodak throwing in a free t-shirt for the winner???? Maybe get some incentives here........Tator has been the 4 time champ but was knocked off last year, don't remember by who...........I"m sure I'll get reminded in the next post here..


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't want to let you down.

(85 pts) 1st - Skycarp
(83.5) 2nd - Tator
(72) 3rd - Beier's BeerBellies
(69) 4th - Dillhole (870 XPRS)
(64.5) 5th - FargoDawgs
(56) 6th - Sotaman Saints
(54.5) 7th - Shuttsguns
(53.5) 8th - Cubs World Order
(53) 9th - Loveable Losers
(51.5) 10th - Carp Commanders
(17.5) 11th - Team WhackEm


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on folks, could use a few more guys, anyone....anyone??

:beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was debating doing it this year... Mostly because I think I can manage it from work... Not sure though. I should probably check that out, cause if not, def not doing it. Not interested in this though, cause i'm not an experienced manager lol!!!


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Doesnt matter man...dont play for anything. What better way to learn than to play! Tator I contacted some people to see if they'd be interested...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's the info for anyone who wants in, we need to get a few more to make a league

League ID#: 441667

League Name: Nodak Outdoors

Password: nodak


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Still open?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

draft was Sunday....sorry


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think we should redo it, I was firmly planted on my recliner while my team was drafting itself.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I was wondering what your deal was.............


----------

